# Girls - Training Advise



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey Gals (and Guys)

Currentally re-writing Clares trianing program to tone up for summer.

Could you help me throw something together for her.

This is roughly what i have her doing at the moment.

Mon - Chest, Tris and Abs

Tue - Thighs and Abs

Wed - Rest

Thur - Biceps, Lowerback and abs

Fri - Shoulders, Hams and Calves

Sat - Rest (Unless I go to the gym, then she'll do a bit)

Sun - Rest

Have her doing 2 - 3 Excersises per body part, 3 sets of 15 - 20 reps per set.

Is this to much for her? Am i working her to hard?

Supplements i currentally have her on are:

Pro MS

Glutamine

Multi Vitamin

Fish Oils

She also takes Clen 2 weeks on / 2 weeks off.

Shes currentally at 5ft 9" (I think  @ 9 stone 2 (128lb)

Her goals are to tone up and gain some good muscle.

Paul


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, supplements wise - is perfect.

Is her diet good too???

Training wise - I would let her do the same exercises as you, but obviously not the same weight. LOL

She will be fine doing 10-12 reps on sets 1 & 2. Then on her last set she can go to failure on heavy weights.

I personally hate doing light weights, never get any benefits from them and I like to feel my muscles working and getting a pump.

I would also train legs on the same night, wouldn't bother splitting them up!

But thats just my opinion!

Good luck to her.


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Okay, supplements wise - is perfect.
> 
> Is her diet good too???
> 
> ...


I would agree 100% with Lauren and drop the reps i cant stand light weights either.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Training wise - I would let her do the same exercises as you, but obviously not the same weight. LOL


I suppose I could always ask Robdog to come and train with her, at least then, they dont need to keep changing the weights between sets  :bounce:


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Seriously -

Thanks for the info, both of you.

I`ll write out a full plan for her later and post it up.

If you wouldnt mind, you can comment on it then  

Thanks

PAul


----------

